# Sand/Dehydrating vs. Freezing



## funguyyyyyyy (Mar 20, 2014)

First of all. I'd say 80% of the morels I find are in very, very, sandy soils and therefor the morels are always pretty sandy. Soaking them usually gets most of the sand off, but I'll still be eating morels sometimes and get that gritty crunch from some grains of sand that just refuse to let go of the mushroom. Anyone found a better way, or more efficient way of cleaning sand off of their morels? 

Second. What's everyone's take on dehydrating extra morels vs. freezing them? It seams to me that dehydrating them would shrink them down, making them easier for storage, and you wound't have to take up a bunch of space in your freezer you could just toss em in the cupboard. Also, maybe as they were shrinking the sand on them would fall off naturally? I feel like I wouldn't eat them fast enough in the freezer and they'd get freezer burn...

Any and all ideas/opinions/techniques welcome. :mrgreen:


----------



## oldlords (Apr 29, 2013)

Maybe if you had an air compressor with an air chuck on it you could blow the sand out of the pores.


----------



## funguyyyyyyy (Mar 20, 2014)

That's a pretty good idea actually, nice! I think I'll prob dry my extra morels this season as well, gotta put that dehydrator I use.


----------



## jimtom (May 10, 2014)

The best way I have found is to use your kitchen sink sprayer and spray out all the pores.


----------



## jcott948 (May 8, 2014)

This is a trick I learned in North Dakota...buy yourself a salad spinner. Works pretty darn good. Soak em for a while in cold water along with some salt (gets the bugs out), then put a few in the spinner and let it rip. Tends to tear up the older fragile shrooms, but overall not bad. 

I then dehydrate them for best keeps. I still have morels from Oregon when I was living there (2012 season). 

Hope this helps!


----------

